# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  First Syno Conversion

## all_around_athlete

Hey folks-

Just did my first syno conversion (I used Dazed's recrystalization method). I'm planning to take 500mg/week. 

1. Feeling nothing: Having taken my first two doses (one Friday and one today), I feel nothing.... Should I be feeling something? I have only take prohormones before, and they made me more aggressive in the gym. My first intense workout will be tomorrow; that will tell more than the cycling I have been doing, but thus far I am sore for a couple hours around the injection site and that is it.

2. Injection site: where should I be injecting? I choose my ass, as it was more comfortable (tried my quad first -OUCH!).

3. Melting point: I am still nervous about my melting point tests (I don't trust it - I got way above 122 before it melted. I think the glass I was using to hold the syno was insulating, making it much cooler than the oil in my pan. Any tips here?

4. Arimidex : I was told I should take this if I go over 500mg. Is this legal or do I need a source? Can I make my own? If it is not something I can buy, is there a substitute? I'm getting conflicting info on this. Some online pharmacies seem to want a prescription, while others do not. Are those that do not to be trusted? 

Thanks for the help. Lot of stuff here....

-All Around.

----------


## Kratos

order nolvadex now
arimidex will do nothing for estrogen that you're injecting
very likely you're going to get gyno symptoms for that shit

----------

